# My neo hunting dog...



## adams (Apr 1, 2015)

My 14 year old yellow lab, Bonnie Bluebonnet, died of breast cancer. 
So my wife bought me a new hunting dog. He hunts food!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!

Sorry to hear about your Bonnie passing on. I had to put Jake, Dakota Gunner Boy down at 14 years old last June. He was a very large chocolate lab.

I haven't the heart to replace him.

GW


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Welcome to the forum


----------

